# Tack room/feed room ideas..



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

This spring me and my mom are looking to add a tack/feed room right next to our arena, like an add on. we have a small people walk through and window that would connect into it. i am planing to have a few larger tack boxes in it and all my oats.supplements and feed items, along with all of my tack and horses extra stuff in it. it gets really muddy right next to our walk through so with this tack room i could push that out a ways and make it less muddy for all of us. 

ii just dont know where to start or what to do first! im not sure what size i need. or anything!


----------



## KbarT (Mar 24, 2014)

I would say first figure out how much stuff you are going to have in it and how much room it will take up. Your going to want extra room for space to move around in, and possibly a desk. Shelving above feed bins for your supplements. In my barn, my feed room is 12x24' and by tack room is 12x24' as well. In my feed room I have 10 trash barrels for feed with shelving above for supplements. My tack room 6 built in saddle racks; everything else I moved in. For me, they are perfect. Just make sure that you are going to have enough room. Us horse people are famous for being "tack junkies."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I made a tack room and a feed room from two existing rooms with doors in my barn. I wish that the tack room was wider, but my grain room is just right. It's ~5 ft wide, 8 ft deep and 9 ft high. The door has a hook that latches onto a staple and there is a piece of wood above it. It has shown itself to be totally horseproof and that's the most important thing that you want in your grain room. I bought brand new large garbage cans with lids to store my grain. Mice cannot eat through this. The first year I owned horses I started with heavy duty plastic and one lid was shortly destroyed by mice. Rats are another story... Funny, I still have the original plastic garbage CAN, circa 1985! If you can let your barn cats have access both rooms to keep down the mice--most mice are nocturnal, so you'll only see their droppings. DON'T use warfin--all of your farm animals can be poisoned by it. Mouse traps still work great, if you must use something.
Make sure that it is lit--we hung flourescent lights in ours--and that you lock up your tack room. You do NOT want anyone at your place to grab your horses, grab some tack and go joy riding.
You do not need anything fancy in your tack room. Two 2 x 4's butted up next to each other from one end to the other, perhaps 3 rows of this will hold at least a dozen saddles. You can get new but damaged carpeting and staple it to the wood to protect your saddles. It's also helpful to have one or two collapseable saddle stands.
Unless you live in a warm climate, a desk is nice, but you won't use it in the winter.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

On one wall is a sheet of Masonite with numerous holes in it. It has a 1x2 frame on the back to hold it away from the wall. A good assortment of hooks provides neat hanging of almost anything. An old shower rod holds the saddle pads up high. Outside there are a couple of clamps to hold a sweaty saddle pad until it dries. They dry so much faster out in the sun and wind.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I like to keep feed barrels , stored hay etc, away from the tack. It prevents mouse problems. 
You need to figure out how much tack you have and the room needed.
are you storing barrels with feed ? best way to keep it rodent free.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i have rubber bins that they haven't gotten through my barn cat is a GREAT mouser and I've never have had problems with mice. i have a small 12' by 12' space right now and its cramped and i cant find anything! and its in my arena so all my stuff have a layer of dust on them. my friends mom gave me like 15+ saddle racks that i haven't used and they are pretty nice metal ones. i have a LOT of stuff for my horses and getting more.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Believe me, if you have a serious mouse problem, or develop one, the mice WILL chew through the HD plastic, just FYI.
I haven't had a mouse in any of metal bins in 28 years.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

ive never have had a mice problem anywhere near my horse barn/feed/hay areas my little mouser keeps them away from the barn (hay and feed in there too) and my shepherd keeps them away from the house and majority of the property, between the house and barns.


----------



## KnightsCopy (Apr 21, 2014)

I have no real knowledge about the size and building of a tack/feed room, but dealing with my small area, I have learned a few organization tips and tricks if you are ever interested. I am a young girl, and the only one who rides in my household, so I have also added some flare and style to my tack room. Just thought I would throw in, that if you are ever in need of some cute storage ideas just shoot me a PM!


----------



## TequilaCrazy (Apr 24, 2014)

KnightsCopy - Do you have any pictures? I'd defiantly be interested


----------



## mnevans (Apr 13, 2014)

If you plan on keeping your tack and feed in the same place, and your cat is an excellent mouser. Make sure your cat can get in the room and I would go with the Metal cans as mentioned before because if your cat isn't there for awhile then the mice can get through the plastic no problem or if you have a rat(I have seen what rats and mice can do, our cat was an awesome mouser along with our dogs but couldn't get to the area where the problem was and the rodents had dog food dinner-we kept the dog food in the plastic trash cans with the heavy duty plastic and it still got through). 

Another thing if you are keeping tack and feed in the same room then get tack covers to preserve your leather from dirt and the dust from the feed. Always go with more room than you think you will need and organize it very well. I love the design of these items from sstack.com: saddle/pad rack and the carousel bridal rack along with some of their other products, read the reviews online!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

I have enough saddle and bridle hooks for twenty saddles and thirty plus bridles. I was thinking about doing 12by24ish for the attachment. I have a 12 by 12 holding everything right now


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

mnevans said:


> If you plan on keeping your tack and feed in the same place, and your cat is an excellent mouser. Make sure your cat can get in the room and I would go with the Metal cans as mentioned before because if your cat isn't there for awhile then the mice can get through the plastic no problem or if you have a rat(I have seen what rats and mice can do, our cat was an awesome mouser along with our dogs but couldn't get to the area where the problem was and the rodents had dog food dinner-we kept the dog food in the plastic trash cans with the heavy duty plastic and it still got through).
> 
> Another thing if you are keeping tack and feed in the same room then get tack covers to preserve your leather from dirt and the dust from the feed. Always go with more room than you think you will need and organize it very well. I love the design of these items from sstack.com: saddle/pad rack and the carousel bridal rack along with some of their other products, read the reviews online!


That carousel bridle rack is the coolest thing I have seen in a VERY long time!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

